# Best Islamic Destinations



## Saigon

Given a few threads have touched on travel in the Islamic world, I thought I'd throw in a few of my favourite places in the region. 

All of the countries are fine and safe for travel, with alcohol available and people generally friendly and welcoming. 

1. Turkey

Turkey is #1 because of the sheer range of things to do. From reliving the First World War horror at Gallipolli to sailing off Fethiye, from hot air ballooing above the weird rock formations in Capadoccia, to touring the ruins at Troy, Bergamon and Seljuk; Turkey has it all. My favourite place is Mt Nemrut, a ghostly mountain top covered in ancient carved heads. Great food, great beaches, and very courteous people. 







2. Egypt

Far from the over-touristed pyramids, the real stars are the western desert and the wonders within. From sprawling, golden dunes to the marvelous snorkeling on the Red Sea, Egypt is one of the great travel destinations. It can be intense and wild, but it can also be serene and majestic. 

3 Indonesia.

Probably my favourite country in the entire world. Indonesia offers spectacular scenery, gorgeous food, ancient ruins, smoking volcanoes and the best diving in the world. I love the komodo dragons, but best of for me as the deserted islands, ringed with coral. Sigh...

4. Malaysia

Friendly, open and developed, Malaysia offers similar treats to Indonesia, but is more westernised and developed. A lovely place to experience jungle and tea plantations, also great diving and shopping.

5. Jordan

From the Dead Sea to the glorious desert at WadiRum (home of Lawrence of Arabia), where you can sleep out in the sand and ride around on camels! The ruins at Petra is a chance to feel like Indiana Jones, and also enjoy the snorkeling on the Red Sea.

6. Morocco 

Morocco feels so different from anywhere else. A little mystical and entirely unique, it's also a great place to experience real desert. The markets at Marrakesh is one of the best in the world, but also the cities of Fez and Rabat are intriguing. It's not the easiest country to travel in, but it is well worth the effort. 

7. Lebanon

The downtown area of Beirut (known as Solidere) is the most beautiful inner city in the world. Fantastic food, lovely people, and an eye-opening experience with the open scar of the Green Line right behind you. Baalbeck is one of the greatest Roman creations in the world, and well worth a trip into the once infamous Bekaa Valley. 

8. Azerbaijan

Almost entirely off the backpacker circuit, Azerbaijan is as fascinating as it is unfashionable. Sure, the oil industry has destroyed the coastline, but Baku is a pretty, thriving city with great architecture and a very open, liberal feel. Out of the city there are ancient cave drawings in the middle of a desert, and a Zoroastrian temple.For weird chic, visit the sea of oil dericks featured at the beginning of James Bond's 'World isNot Enough'.


----------



## idb

Turkey is somewhere I really want to get to.


----------



## Saigon

I also have to mention Jerusalem, albeit not entirely Islamic!

Whatever your faith or lack thereof, Jerusalem is the perfect city. It is golden, magical, mystical and raw, all at the same time. It feels like the centre of the world. All tourists should visit Temple Mount, the sublime mosque atop the Wailing Wall, and the third holiest shrine in Islam, and the most sacred one which is open to tourists.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jerusalem is the Capitol of Israel. Israel is a Jewish Nation but they welcome people of all religions to come and visit.  Some even live there because the Israeli people are known for their wonderful hospitality to their guests.  

- Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

We are ready to put our US Embassy in Jerusalem where it belongs.  It is temporarily located in Tel Aviv.    I can't wait until it is built.  I think I will make a trip over there to see it when it is completed.


----------



## Saigon

Jeremiah said:


> We are ready to put our US Embassy in Jerusalem where it belongs.  It is temporarily located in Tel Aviv.    I can't wait until it is built.  I think I will make a trip over there to see it when it is completed.



So the Wailing Wall, Via Dolorosa, Mount of Olives, Yad Vashem, the Knesset and Temple Mount are currently not enough to entice you?

Visiting one of the most enigmatic cities on earth, the one site you definitely want to see is the US Embassy?

Yawn.


----------



## Esmeralda

Turkey is number one for me, based on the other Islamic countries I've been to. I've been to Greek Cypus and am interested in going to Turkish Cyprus.  I'm thinking of going to Morocco next winter for a couple of weeks.  I've been there before, but many years ago.  Egypt is very intreresting, was there about 4 years ago for 3 weeks and another time for a few days for a business trip which included some site seeing. I'm also thinking about going to Oman either this coming autumn or the next spring.


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda said:


> Turkey is number one for me, based on the other Islamic countries I've been to. I've been to Greek Cypus and am interested in going to Turkish Cyprus.  I'm thinking of going to Morocco next winter for a couple of weeks.  I've been there before, but many years ago.  Egypt is very intreresting, was there about 4 years ago for 3 weeks and another time for a few days for a business trip which included some site seeing. I'm also thinking about going to Oman either this coming autumn or the next spring.



I haven't been to Oman, but have only heard good things. It's probably the most interesting of the Gulf states, and a world away from the shopping hell of Dubai etc.

I hear Oman has some great desert tours, which I'd love to do.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is number one for me, based on the other Islamic countries I've been to. I've been to Greek Cypus and am interested in going to Turkish Cyprus.  I'm thinking of going to Morocco next winter for a couple of weeks.  I've been there before, but many years ago.  Egypt is very intreresting, was there about 4 years ago for 3 weeks and another time for a few days for a business trip which included some site seeing. I'm also thinking about going to Oman either this coming autumn or the next spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Oman, but have only heard good things. It's probably the most interesting of the Gulf states, and a world away from the shopping hell of Dubai etc.
> 
> I hear Oman has some great desert tours, which I'd love to do.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know a lot of people who have been there, both Westerners and Middle Easterners.  It sounds good.  I'm thinking of staying at a beach resort and taking day trips to the historical sites.  A mixed cultural/decadence junket combination.    Some time in the next year.  Morocco is pretty much definite for next winter.


----------



## Saigon

I can now also add Sengal to the list - definitely one of the easier destinations for people concerned about travel in Islamic countries!


----------



## Swagger

Saigon said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is number one for me, based on the other Islamic countries I've been to. I've been to Greek Cypus and am interested in going to Turkish Cyprus.  I'm thinking of going to Morocco next winter for a couple of weeks.  I've been there before, but many years ago.  Egypt is very intreresting, was there about 4 years ago for 3 weeks and another time for a few days for a business trip which included some site seeing. I'm also thinking about going to Oman either this coming autumn or the next spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Oman, but have only heard good things. It's probably the most interesting of the Gulf states, and a world away from the shopping hell of Dubai etc.
> 
> I hear Oman has some great desert tours, which I'd love to do.
Click to expand...


Was either one of the engineers or surveyors on several of Dubai's many modern construction projects between '98 and 2001.


----------



## Saigon

bchao97 said:


> Has anybody traveled to the middle east/north africa lately? is it safe? thinking about going to Morocco.



My people tell me Morocco is fine right now....business as usual.

That said, Morocco isn't the easiest place to travel at any time. It's a great place, but you need to keep an eye out for scams and rip-offs.


----------



## bianco

Saigon said:


> bchao97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody traveled to the middle east/north africa lately? is it safe? thinking about going to Morocco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My people tell me Morocco is fine right now....business as usual.
> 
> That said, Morocco isn't the easiest place to travel at any time. It's a great place, but you need to keep an eye out for scams and rip-offs.
Click to expand...



Travel to an Islamic country?
Moi?

Never in a million years.


----------



## Toro

Livonia


----------



## Hoffstra

Jeremiah said:


> Jerusalem is the Capitol of Israel. Israel is a Jewish Nation but they welcome people of all religions to come and visit.  Some even live there because the Israeli people are known for their wonderful hospitality to their guests.
> 
> - Jeremiah



Jerusalem has many wonderful Islamic sites.


----------



## Saigon

bianco said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bchao97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody traveled to the middle east/north africa lately? is it safe? thinking about going to Morocco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My people tell me Morocco is fine right now....business as usual.
> 
> That said, Morocco isn't the easiest place to travel at any time. It's a great place, but you need to keep an eye out for scams and rip-offs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Travel to an Islamic country?
> Moi?
> 
> Never in a million years.
Click to expand...


Then we don't need to ask why your posting is based on ignorance, do we?


----------



## AvivaY

Ive been to Dubai, OAE last year. And I can truthfully say that this city is perfect in almost every way. People are happy and friendly; you wont see people hurrying around, even during rush hour, like you do in most big cities. The city is bilingual, too, so you wont have any troubles speaking English because the second language in UAE is English. The best time to travel is autumn and spring. I wouldnt recommend visiting during the summer  its extremely hot! By the way, I advise you to go to the East coast to see the mountains and wildlife. If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## High_Gravity

Dubai is good, Bahrain was nice but I'm not sure about how it is now. This is a short list.


----------



## English Dave

Tunisia is a very nice place to visit. We go once, sometimes twice a year. Next visit this coming May for two weeks. Friendly people, interesting historical sites to see. 

Turkey, we have visited Marmaris three times. Same again, nice people. Also one visit to Kusadasi in the same country. Ephesus ancient ruins nearby.... well worth a look.


----------



## High_Gravity

I guess Oman might be ok, again this is a short list.


----------



## Ropey

London


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> I guess Oman might be ok, again this is a short list.



Oman is supposed to be much better than the UAE because it retains much more of its traditional culture. Many people who live in the Gulf want to or have traveled to Oman because it is so interesting, comparatively. I lived in the UAE for 2 years and have spent some time in Bahrain, which is quiet and peaceful, contrary to what most might think. Both countries have huge populations of ex-pat workers, mostly from Asia: Pakistan, India, and the Philippines. A smaller percentage from the West. Bahrain has a large American naval base. Both countries have lost about 50% of their traditional culture. English is spoken widely by just about everyone. For the most part both countries consist of highways and apartment buildings; the UAE has many hotels catering to Western tourists, including some very nice beach resorts, and a quite large wildlife sanctuary. Large, lavish shopping centers figure in abundance, quite over shadowing the traditional souks. For a vacation--sun, beaches, European, Asian & Western restaurants, shopping, night clubs, etc., Dubai is a good place to go, but you will have to make a special effort to find traditional culture and history. Both the UAE and Bahrain have an abundance of American fast food franchises: MacD's, Burger King, KFC, Dairy Queen, both major doughnut chains, Pizza Hut, etc. You can get pretty much anything you want in both countries as far as American food.


----------



## Jroc

*the pros and cons of travel in various countries and/or states*


Con... No Israeli Flags in Dearborn MI

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BXluHiavys]Doctor My Eyes: Israeli Flags Are Now "Incitement" In Dearborn Michigan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

Ropey said:


> London



I hear the Shawarma in Londonistan is superb this time of year.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Oman might be ok, again this is a short list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman is supposed to be much better than the UAE because it retains much more of its traditional culture. Many people who live in the Gulf want to or have traveled to Oman because it is so interesting, comparatively. I lived in the UAE for 2 years and have spent some time in Bahrain, which is quiet and peaceful, contrary to what most might think. Both countries have huge populations of ex-pat workers, mostly from Asia: Pakistan, India, and the Philippines. A smaller percentage from the West. Bahrain has a large American naval base. Both countries have lost about 50% of their traditional culture. English is spoken widely by just about everyone. For the most part both countries consist of highways and apartment buildings; the UAE has many hotels catering to Western tourists, including some very nice beach resorts, and a quite large wildlife sanctuary. Large, lavish shopping centers figure in abundance, quite over shadowing the traditional souks. For a vacation--sun, beaches, European, Asian & Western restaurants, shopping, night clubs, etc., Dubai is a good place to go, but you will have to make a special effort to find traditional culture and history. Both the UAE and Bahrain have an abundance of American fast food franchises: MacD's, Burger King, KFC, Dairy Queen, both major doughnut chains, Pizza Hut, etc. You can get pretty much anything you want in both countries as far as American food.
Click to expand...


Well if I ever went to a Middle Eastern country again I'd go with the local food if I could, Middle Eastern food is usually very good.


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Oman might be ok, again this is a short list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oman is supposed to be much better than the UAE because it retains much more of its traditional culture. Many people who live in the Gulf want to or have traveled to Oman because it is so interesting, comparatively. I lived in the UAE for 2 years and have spent some time in Bahrain, which is quiet and peaceful, contrary to what most might think. Both countries have huge populations of ex-pat workers, mostly from Asia: Pakistan, India, and the Philippines. A smaller percentage from the West. Bahrain has a large American naval base. Both countries have lost about 50% of their traditional culture. English is spoken widely by just about everyone. For the most part both countries consist of highways and apartment buildings; the UAE has many hotels catering to Western tourists, including some very nice beach resorts, and a quite large wildlife sanctuary. Large, lavish shopping centers figure in abundance, quite over shadowing the traditional souks. For a vacation--sun, beaches, European, Asian & Western restaurants, shopping, night clubs, etc., Dubai is a good place to go, but you will have to make a special effort to find traditional culture and history. Both the UAE and Bahrain have an abundance of American fast food franchises: MacD's, Burger King, KFC, Dairy Queen, both major doughnut chains, Pizza Hut, etc. You can get pretty much anything you want in both countries as far as American food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I ever went to a Middle Eastern country again I'd go with the local food if I could, Middle Eastern food is usually very good.
Click to expand...



Humus is like sooooo much better than Hamas.

Lemme tell ya.


----------



## Sallow

idb said:


> Turkey is somewhere I really want to get to.



Turkey is really beautiful.


----------



## Esmeralda

Sallow said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is somewhere I really want to get to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey is really beautiful.
Click to expand...


I lived there for two years also.  Turkey has many beautiful places, many.



High_Gravity said:


> Well if I ever went to a Middle Eastern country again I'd go with the local food if I could, Middle Eastern food is usually very good.



In comparing Middle Eastern food to Turkish food, there is no comparison: Turkey has one of the best cuisines in the world, up there with Italian, French and Chinese.  And it is a far more interesting and beautiful place than the Middle Eastern countries.

Turkey is not by any stretch of the imagination an Arabic country.  Only 1.3 percent of the population speaks Arabic, and those are people who live on the border of Arabic nations.  Turkey is Turkey: unique.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Texas


----------



## Lucy9

Egypt is amazing, a dream come true. This is still my favorite destination.
I'll follow your advice, Turkey must be amazing too...


----------



## skye

Lucy9 said:


> Egypt is amazing, a dream come true. This is still my favorite destination.
> I'll follow your advice, Turkey must be amazing too...




particularly after the Muslim Brotherhood fell...is Egypt  amazing!

don't you think.


----------



## Bumberclyde

skye said:


> Lucy9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is amazing, a dream come true. This is still my favorite destination.
> I'll follow your advice, Turkey must be amazing too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> particularly after the Muslim Brotherhood fell...is Egypt  amazing!
> 
> don't you think.
Click to expand...


Ya, you too can be gang raped in public!!!!


----------



## skye

Bumberclyde said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is amazing, a dream come true. This is still my favorite destination.
> I'll follow your advice, Turkey must be amazing too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> particularly after the Muslim Brotherhood fell...is Egypt  amazing!
> 
> don't you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, you too can be gang raped in public!!!!
Click to expand...


I ain't going to any Islamic destinations myself!


----------



## bianco

Saigon said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My people tell me Morocco is fine right now....business as usual.
> 
> That said, Morocco isn't the easiest place to travel at any time. It's a great place, but you need to keep an eye out for scams and rip-offs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travel to an Islamic country?
> Moi?
> 
> Never in a million years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we don't need to ask why your posting is based on ignorance, do we?
Click to expand...


Ignorance?
Nah...as a White Christian male I believe I'd be a target...

BBC News | ASIA-PACIFIC | British nurse sentenced to death

2000

_*British nurse sentenced to death *

A British nurse charged with drug smuggling in Malaysia has been sentenced to death by hanging. 
Father-of-two David Chell, 57, from Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, was found guilty of possession of more than half a kilo of heroin. 

Mr Chell, who says the heroin was planted on him, is to appeal against the sentence. 

Customs officers at Penang Airport in northern Malaysia say they found the drugs in Mr Chell's underwear. 

*But Mr Chell said one of the security officers produced the bag of heroin from underneath a cushion in the airport examination room where he was taken. *

Mr Chell's appeal could take several years. 

In 1986 Malaysia executed two Australians, Kevin Barlow and Brian Chambers, for drug trafficking. _


----------



## bianco

Ignorance?
Nah, Muslim countries are not for me.

Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates | News.com.au

_*Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates *

A QUEENSLAND woman spent eight months in a United Arab Emirates jail for adultery after complaining to police about being drugged and raped by co-workers. _

______________________________________________________________
******************************************************

Gee, Muslims even get persecuted, I'd have no chance;

Sydney mother jailed after 'insulting' Kuwait's Emir [Archive] - AussieMuslims.com - Home of Australian Muslims

_A SYDNEY mother is in a Kuwait prison cell after a bizarre incident at the country's international airport. 

Nasrah Alshamery, 43, is facing the archaic charge of insulting the nation's ruling Emir after rowing with airport security officers over Saddam Hussein versus John Howard and George W. Bush, The Daily Telegraph reports.

"My mother didn't even name the Emir. She doesn't know who he is," her distraught daughter Wasa Alshamery, 21, said yesterday. 

The row occurred when Mrs Alshamery, her husband Solomon, 43, six sons and daughter flew into Kuwait from Syria as part of their return to their homeland, which they left 10 years ago. 
At the family's Winston Hills Sydney Australia home, medical science student Ms Alshamery told how an airport security officer was rude to her youngest brother, Mohammed, when the family asked about getting visas. 

She said her father told the officer to be polite but he was then hit by the security officer - at which point the two brothers became involved. 

They were soon surrounded by 35 police and security officers. 

"My mother was screaming at them 'Give me my sons'," said Ms Alshamery, adding *the security officers made fun of her mother's Arabic, saying she was speaking with a funny accent and accusing her of being a "slut" because she was Australian, *even though she was wearing a hijab that covered everything but her eyes. _


----------



## High_Gravity

When you visit a Muslim country an Arab country in particular its eyes straight ahead and DO NOT SAY ANYTHING, this is not like the US where you can piss on Obamas name all day and nothing will happen, if you insult their leaders or Islam YOU ARE GOING TO JAIL.


----------



## Nutz

Been to Dubai, had an excellent time.  I guess I wasn't a normal tourist...we received a lot of 'special' treatment...but when I escaped from our group, I found that most people were friendly.  I felt safe and the culture seemed to be very westernized.  

It was just so fucking hot.


----------



## bianco

Dubai?

They've clamped down on Western culture...since all that drama with Michelle and Vince.

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

Revealed: The lonely Bridget Jones world of the British sales manager facing jail in Dubai | Mail Online


----------



## Esmeralda

Nutz said:


> Been to Dubai, had an excellent time.  I guess I wasn't a normal tourist...we received a lot of 'special' treatment...but when I escaped from our group, I found that most people were friendly.  I felt safe and the culture seemed to be very westernized.
> 
> It was just so fucking hot.



Living in, visiting, functioning in Dubai is a non-issue for Westerners. It is easier to function there than in Europe.


----------



## Esmeralda

High_Gravity said:


> When you visit a Muslim country an Arab country in particular its eyes straight ahead and DO NOT SAY ANYTHING, this is not like the US where you can piss on Obamas name all day and nothing will happen, if you insult their leaders or Islam YOU ARE GOING TO JAIL.



Why would you go to another country and want to insult their leader, their religion or their culture?  This is something I don't get. You are a guest in their country.  Behave like guest, not like a higher being from a 'better' country and culture and think it is completely reasonable and acceptable to go around criticizing everything you see.


----------



## Esmeralda

bianco said:


> Ignorance?
> Nah, Muslim countries are not for me.
> 
> Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates | News.com.au
> 
> _*Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates *
> 
> A QUEENSLAND woman spent eight months in a United Arab Emirates jail for adultery after complaining to police about being drugged and raped by co-workers. _
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> ******************************************************
> 
> Gee, Muslims even get persecuted, I'd have no chance;
> 
> Sydney mother jailed after 'insulting' Kuwait's Emir [Archive] - AussieMuslims.com - Home of Australian Muslims
> 
> _A SYDNEY mother is in a Kuwait prison cell after a bizarre incident at the country's international airport.
> 
> Nasrah Alshamery, 43, is facing the archaic charge of insulting the nation's ruling Emir after rowing with airport security officers over Saddam Hussein versus John Howard and George W. Bush, The Daily Telegraph reports.
> 
> "My mother didn't even name the Emir. She doesn't know who he is," her distraught daughter Wasa Alshamery, 21, said yesterday.
> 
> The row occurred when Mrs Alshamery, her husband Solomon, 43, six sons and daughter flew into Kuwait from Syria as part of their return to their homeland, which they left 10 years ago.
> At the family's Winston Hills Sydney Australia home, medical science student Ms Alshamery told how an airport security officer was rude to her youngest brother, Mohammed, when the family asked about getting visas.
> 
> She said her father told the officer to be polite but he was then hit by the security officer - at which point the two brothers became involved.
> 
> They were soon surrounded by 35 police and security officers.
> 
> "My mother was screaming at them 'Give me my sons'," said Ms Alshamery, adding *the security officers made fun of her mother's Arabic, saying she was speaking with a funny accent and accusing her of being a "slut" because she was Australian, *even though she was wearing a hijab that covered everything but her eyes. _





> Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates


I am not blaming the victim here, but there is the old adage and it should be adhered to when traveling and spending time in other countries: When in Rome, do as the Romans do.

In the UAE, nice women don't hang out in bars alone. Though in the West her behavior would be innocuous, in the UAE her being in a bar by herself is what a prostitute would do, and it is an invitation for sex.  Thats how it would be seen by men in that culture.  It does depend on where you are. If it is a 5 start hotel and you are waiting for someone, it's different.  But it was not such a hotel and she wasn't waiting for anyone.

Don't go to another country without knowing and abiding by the cultural values and expect to be treated like you would at home. I read about this case and this was a young woman who jumped at the chance of this job because of the money. She did not take the time and thought to look into what she was getting into, the culture, going there alone etc.  If I were her mother, I would never have allowed such a young woman to go alone to Dubai.  She isnt knowledgeable or mature enough to deal with the differences in culture.


----------



## High_Gravity

Esmeralda said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit a Muslim country an Arab country in particular its eyes straight ahead and DO NOT SAY ANYTHING, this is not like the US where you can piss on Obamas name all day and nothing will happen, if you insult their leaders or Islam YOU ARE GOING TO JAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you go to another country and want to insult their leader, their religion or their culture?  This is something I don't get. You are a guest in their country.  Behave like guest, not like a higher being from a 'better' country and culture and think it is completely reasonable and acceptable to go around criticizing everything you see.
Click to expand...


Look at how many people piss all over their own President, just on this board alone, why would it be any different overseas? I know what you are saying but some people just can't help themselves, freedom of speech is a western sensibility, you cannot do that in Islamic countries.


----------



## bianco

Esmeralda said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance?
> Nah, Muslim countries are not for me.
> 
> Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates | News.com.au
> 
> _*Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates *
> 
> A QUEENSLAND woman spent eight months in a United Arab Emirates jail for adultery after complaining to police about being drugged and raped by co-workers. _
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> ******************************************************
> 
> Gee, Muslims even get persecuted, I'd have no chance;
> 
> Sydney mother jailed after 'insulting' Kuwait's Emir [Archive] - AussieMuslims.com - Home of Australian Muslims
> 
> _A SYDNEY mother is in a Kuwait prison cell after a bizarre incident at the country's international airport.
> 
> Nasrah Alshamery, 43, is facing the archaic charge of insulting the nation's ruling Emir after rowing with airport security officers over Saddam Hussein versus John Howard and George W. Bush, The Daily Telegraph reports.
> 
> "My mother didn't even name the Emir. She doesn't know who he is," her distraught daughter Wasa Alshamery, 21, said yesterday.
> 
> The row occurred when Mrs Alshamery, her husband Solomon, 43, six sons and daughter flew into Kuwait from Syria as part of their return to their homeland, which they left 10 years ago.
> At the family's Winston Hills Sydney Australia home, medical science student Ms Alshamery told how an airport security officer was rude to her youngest brother, Mohammed, when the family asked about getting visas.
> 
> She said her father told the officer to be polite but he was then hit by the security officer - at which point the two brothers became involved.
> 
> They were soon surrounded by 35 police and security officers.
> 
> "My mother was screaming at them 'Give me my sons'," said Ms Alshamery, adding *the security officers made fun of her mother's Arabic, saying she was speaking with a funny accent and accusing her of being a "slut" because she was Australian, *even though she was wearing a hijab that covered everything but her eyes. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queensland woman tells of her jail hell in United Arab Emirates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not blaming the victim here, but there is the old adage and it should be adhered to when traveling and spending time in other countries: When in Rome, do as the Romans do.
> 
> In the UAE, nice women don't hang out in bars alone. Though in the West her behavior would be innocuous, in the UAE her being in a bar by herself is what a prostitute would do, and it is an invitation for sex.  That&#8217;s how it would be seen by men in that culture.  It does depend on where you are. If it is a 5 start hotel and you are waiting for someone, it's different.  But it was not such a hotel and she wasn't waiting for anyone.
> 
> Don't go to another country without knowing and abiding by the cultural values and expect to be treated like you would at home. I read about this case and this was a young woman who jumped at the chance of this job because of the money. She did not take the time and thought to look into what she was getting into, the culture, going there alone etc.  If I were her mother, I would never have allowed such a young woman to go alone to Dubai.  She isn&#8217;t knowledgeable or mature enough to deal with the differences in culture.
Click to expand...


She was  an adult, age 29 in the article...her mother could not have stopped her.

She was drugged and raped by her co-workers.

_Alicia Gali, 29, yesterday detailed her harrowing ordeal after filing a Queensland lawsuit against *the five-star international resort * where the attack allegedly took place in 2008.

*Warning other women against going to the UAE, *Ms Gali said she endured eight months in a crowded prison room with up to 30 other women after she complained to authorities of being raped.

*Ms Gali, a salon manager at the resort, said she had been in the staff bar, where she was told she could legally drink, *when another employee put ice in her drink. 
When she was discharged from hospital she was asked to go to a police station to make a statement and then speak in front of a judge.

"I realised when I was put in a police car that I was being taken to jail."

Ms Gali said she was never warned by her UAE employers that she could be charged with adultery and face prison if she complained of being raped, without having four adult male Muslim witnesses.

"I didn't even know what the charges were until five months into my sentence," Ms Gali said. _

#####

Charming!

Yes, welcome ladies, and gentlemen.....to the Muslim Arab world of Dubai/UAE.

* Wise words indeed *
Stay right away.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jakki45 said:


> I want to share you the best Islamic destinations that  are here.
> Malaysia
> Turkey
> UAE
> Singapore
> Russia



Russia is an Islamic destination?


----------



## yazi

All the places or countries is good and have abilities to attract the tourist toward us natural beauty and many more things but if you discuss Islamic destination then Saudi Arabia is on of the best place for the Muslim..


----------



## High_Gravity

yazi said:


> All the places or countries is good and have abilities to attract the tourist toward us natural beauty and many more things but if you discuss Islamic destination then Saudi Arabia is on of the best place for the Muslim..



Saudi Arabia is a shit hole for the most part.


----------

